# Wood Suppliers Near Phoenix Arizona



## pike0x1a4

Here is a pretty comprehensive list of wood suppliers around the Phoenix Metropolitan area.
If you have any comments or experience with these or other suppliers, please let me know and I will update this list.

*Local Sawmills and/or Sawyers*


*Chequest Millworks*
9044 West Deer Valley Rd 
Peoria AZ
Mon-Sat 8-5
No appointment needed 
(623) 337-6556
https://www.facebook.com/ChequestMillworks/
DESCRIPTION: A local veteran owned sawmill specializing in Mesquite and Willow Acacia live edge slabs. They offer milling and CNC services as well as log recovery. They have regularly stock local species of wood and have a large selection of logs on site to mill. (See more in the comment below.)


*Ironwood Mills*
8342 N 7th St
Phoenix, AZ 85020
(602) 300-5661
http://www.ironwoodmills.com/
DESCRIPTION: Local sawyer with a very large portable mill. Focuses mostly on "Urban Milling" producing varying sizes of slabs and dimensional lumber.


*Live Edge Lust*
Phoenix, AZ
(928) 713-9323
https://www.liveedgelust.com/
DESCRIPTION: They focus on large exotics as well as Claro Walnut. They are open 7 days a week by appointment only, located in Central Phoenix in the North Encanto historic district.


*MonoLoco Workshop*
Arizona Ave & Guadalupe
Chandler, AZ 85225
(602) 354-1839
https://www.monolocoworkshop.com/
DESCRIPTION: The MonoLoco Workshop primarily focuses on working with home owners around the SE side of the Phoenix valley to save their trees from going to the landfill. They have been working to expand their capabilities and currently have two sawmills and a large 5′ x 16′ CNC to use for surfacing. They currently offer air dried slabs and milling and CNC/flattening services.


*Wine Glass Bar Sawmill* 
4048 E Air Lane
Phoenix, Arizona 85034
http://wineglassbarsawmill.com/
DESCRIPTION: A couple old guys down by the airport. Most of their material is reclaimed or "urban milled" and left in slab form. They have added a kiln to their arsenal and also bring in walnut from out of state.

*Commercial locations with warehouses or store fronts*


*American Hardwoods*
1401 E Hadley St 
Phoenix, AZ 85034 
(602) 271-4608
DESCRIPTION: ?


*Hardwoods Specialty Products*
125 N 67th Ave Suite #1
Phoenix, AZ 85043
hardwoods-inc.com
DESCRIPTION: Large warehouse with architectural grade plywood and veneers, hardwood lumber (both domestic and import), laminates, acrylics and composites.


*Heldt Lumber* 
5712 N 7th St, 
Phoenix, AZ 85014
(602) 277-3378
DESCRIPTION: danoaz: Mostly construction grade material with lots of plywood. Outside yard with covered wood storage. They will deliver for larger projects.


*Peterman Lumber*
4110 W. Washington St. Ste 200
Phoenix, AZ 85009
http://petermanlumber.com
DESCRIPTION: They have a decent selection of hardwoods, sheet goods and slabs. They also have some of the better retail prices I've seen around town. As long as you don't go at the end of the day, they are generally happy to help pick through their selection to find what you need. Some say their selection of hardwoods has started getting smaller and they may be favoring more melamine products.


*Porter Barn Wood*
901 S. 7th St.
Phoenix, AZ 85034
(602) 738-1456
https://porterbarnwood.com
DESCRIPTION: Porter Barn Wood has quite a large stock of old wood most brought back from the east wide of the states. Much of their wood comes from old tobacco and mushroom farms among other places. They also have large hand hewn beams, reclaimed joists and some live edge slabs. They have quite the show room and offer learning events on some weekends.


*Rockler*
4626 E Thunderbird Rd
Phoenix, AZ 85032
(602) 996-3488
http://rocker.com
DESCRIPTION: Kaptain Klutz: Decent selection of special project boards. Prices are reasonable when they have a special sale, or if you only need 1 board; otherwise pricey for large quantities.


*Spellman Hardwoods*
4645 N 43rd Ave 
Phoenix, AZ 85031
http://www.spellmanhardwoods.com/
DESCRIPTION: Captain Klutz: Carries a large selection of domestic and imported lumber. They have one of the best selections of veneered plywood in the city. Have only used them a few times, and they seem to dislike dealing with non-commercial woodworkers. The "cash" prices have always been higher than anyone else I quoted. Unless you need a couple hundred bdft of lumber or a dozen sheets of plywood, you are not going to like the prices.


*Superior Hardwoods*
616 S. 55th Ave, STE 101
Phoenix, AZ 85043
www.superiorhardwoods.com
DESCRIPTION: Captain Klutz: Superior Hardwoods focuses on domestic hardwood and veneers for the local cabinet businesses. They were more pleasant to deal with than Spellman, but don't carry as many species/grades of plywood. Prices are competitive locally, but not inexpensive. Unless you need a couple hundred bdft of lumber or a dozen sheets of plywood, you are not going to like the prices.


*Timber Woodworking Machinery* 
935 E. Southern Ave
Mesa, AZ 85204
(480) 926-2131
http://www.timberww.com/hardwoods.aspx
DESCRIPTION: Varying quality and selection of materials. They are very friendly and will let you sift through their entire collection for hours. They have two buildings, one that offer all hardwood/woodsheds and another building next door that offers news/used machinery. Their prices are generally a decent amount higher than the wholesalers around town but for a quick project, they are a good supply. They offer planing/drum sanding on large materials for for a very reasonable price. They are only open on Saturdays during winter months.


*Trio Forest Products*
959 S. Center St.
Mesa, AZ 85210
http://www.trioforest.com/":http://www.trioforest.com/ 
DESCRIPTION: Wholesale lumber company that focuses mainly in construction grade lumber but claims to also serve the furniture making industry.


*Woodworkers Source*
http://www.woodworkerssource.com/
645 W Elliot Rd
Tempe, AZ 85284
(480) 355-5090
&
18115 N Black Canyon Hwy
Phoenix, AZ 85023
(602) 504-1931
DESCRIPTION: Decent verity of specifies but not always a high supply of exotics. Higher everyday prices but decent monthly sales.


*Woodcraft* 
3002 N Arizona Ave #12
Chandler, AZ 85225
(480) 539-9663
http://www.woodcraft.com/stores/store.aspx?id=563
DESCRIPTION: Captain Klutz: Small selection of interesting project wood. Great if you need one board for a project.

*CLOSED - CLOSED - CLOSED - CLOSED - CLOSED - CLOSED - CLOSED*


*Powers Wood Source*
1509 N. Arizona Ave. 
Chandler, AZ 85225
(480) 677-1473
http://powerswoodsource.com/


*Lumber Products*
6920 W Allison Rd 
Chandler, AZ 85226

Updated: 8/17/15 - added Heldt Lumber
Updated: 5/11/16 - Added Pterman Lumber Per Steve & Wine Glass Bar Sawmill
Updated: 11/11/16 - Logs of changes: New layout, added better description area, re-ordered in alphabetical order, removed a duplicate, added a Mill/Sawyer and Closed section. 
Update: 12/2/16 - Fixed Wineglass Bar Sawmill's URL. (Removed "www.")
Update: 9/20/17 - Added Porter Barn Wood & Included Gpop's additional comment to Northwest Woodworks AZ's description.
Update: 9/24/17 - Updated Northwest Woodworks AZ's URL to point to their new website.


----------



## FatherHooligan

Wow, I have one, 1!, hardwood supplier in my city.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Hello Ty:
See you posted this over a month ago, hope this information still helps.

First, not sure your research is quite up to date on a few places:

- Lumber Products in Chandler has not open for business when I stopped by last December, the website now forwards to Rugby Architectural Building Products on the far west side of Phoenix. Have never worked with Rugby.

- Chandler Hardwoods closed maybe 5 years ago. John Powers bought the assets and moved it and his nearby cabinet shop "Powers Wood Source" to a location on Arizona Ave. Powers has had classified ads last fall for 50% off lumber. When I picked up some wood a few months ago, he shared the discount was due to losing his lease and that he had to move by summer Their website used to be powerswoodsource.com. Powers is really a custom wood shop that sells hardwood lumber on the side IMHO. Almost all of his lumber is rough sawn. Have to be careful about quality as some of it has been stored for years under partial coverage awnings. The stuff I got was covered in AZ dust storm dirt, and had a slightly higher than normal waste due excess end checking from extended storage. Despite losses, and some extra prep time, I still got a great deal. Powers will clean up the rough stuff with surface plane and straight line tools, but it costs more.

- Arizona hardwoods was temporarily closed last year. Heard in November they were going to re-open in 2014, but I haven't been by there to check the recent status. Maybe someone else has more recent news.

Comments on the rest:

Trio Forest Products only sells paint grade softwood for carpentry and home building. But if you need custom milled trim molding they can do it.

Spellman carries a large selection of domestic and imported lumber. They have one of the best selections of veneered plywood in the city. Have only used them a few times, and they seem to dislike dealing with non-commercial woodworkers. I always get treated like second class citizen when I go there, even if I am buying $1500 in high end veneer plywood. The "cash" prices have always been higher than anyone else I quoted.

Superior Hardwoods focuses on domestic hardwood and veneers for the local cabinet businesses. They were more pleasant to deal with than Spellman, but don't carry as many species/grades of plywood. Prices are competitive locally, but not inexpensive.

Both Spellman and Superior use volume based pricing. Unless you need a couple hundred bdft of lumber or a dozen sheets of plywood, you are not going to like the prices.

If I need less than 150 bdft, I will use Timber Woodworking, Phoenix Hardwoods (or folks you missed below). Timber lets folks hand select and as the pile gets pick over, the quality can suffer unless you arrive when they get new units in stock. Timber tries to keep a wide variety of species, but it varies a lot month to month. Most of their lumber is s2s, so there is no surprises on what you are taking home. Being cheap, I also like that their pricing is near the lowest in town. Phoenix hardwoods is ok. Quality is average, and they some unusual figure boards as well. Only drawback is they are not fond of people picking through a whole pile to find those 3-4 special boards.

You missed a couple of sources from the list:
Woodworkers Source - 2 locations; Chandler and north Phoenix. Huge variety of species, higher everyday prices, decent monthly sale prices, and everyday prices are lower than Spellman retail prices.

Woodcraft - Located in Chandler. Small selection of interesting project wood. Great if you need one board for a project.

Rockler - Located north near Scottsdale. Decent selection of special project boards. Prices are reasonable when they have a special sale, or if you only need 1 board; otherwise pricey for large quantities.


----------



## pike0x1a4

Thanks CaptainKlutz! Sounds like you've been around the valley quite a bit. I kicked myself for leaving woodcraft, woodworkers source and rockler out of the mix, especially since those are among the few that I have been to. (I've updated the list)

Thanks for the updates and comments on the other places too. I found them on other forms and Google maps and haven't had a chance to get out to visit them yet. I'm glad you had updates on the ones that are closed so I didn't waste an hour driving around.

Oh, and welcome to LumberJocks.


----------



## Wickate

Hey guys, just wanted to take some time to add some info to this post as I appreciate the effort in collating the info and especially the insight from Captain. I just picked up 7 sheets of Baltic Birch ply from Phoenix Hardwoods. They were a bit cheaper than Woodworkers Source (who's just up the road from them). Being really new to woodworking I always feel like an outsider when I've visited both of these places. Nothing really that bad, but I don't feel very welcome either. Perhaps it's just my uneasiness with something that I don't completely understand, but with everybody else in woodworking being so very respectful, courteous, patient, and eager to share their knowledge, I've never understood why so many lumber yards give people that feeling. I have to rent a trailer and from Uhaul and borrow a truck just to pick this ply up so it's not an easy trip for me.

Anyway, just for some pricing info as of 4/14/2014:

18mm Baltic Birch 5×5 sheets are $49.75
12mm Baltic Birch 5×5 sheets are $29.75

Again, thanks for posting this info and especially sharing some insight as to who I should look to be spending my money and time with in the future when I need new lumber.

Oh, and I haven't been there or called yet, but there's a place out here on the South West side called Gilbert's that advertises on Craigslist for melamine sheets at $25 a 4×8 sheet. Here's a link if you're curious. I may go check them out soon. http://phoenix.craigslist.org/wvl/mad/4423008673.html


----------



## pike0x1a4

Hey Wickate, I kind of feel the same way when going to some of the specialty lumber yards. I'm not picking up lumber all the time since my wood working is pretty much limited to weekends, most of my projects take a while to complete. I think some are better than others and some are just intimidating, especially for the newbie.

Thanks for the update on prices, if you end up going to Gilbert's for some melamine, let us know if they have store front, phone, website etc.. That's a dang good price for melamine.


----------



## danoaz

Heldt Lumber
5712 N 7th St, 
Phoenix, AZ 85014
(602) 277-3378

These guys are mostly geared toward the construction industry and so they have a lot of 2x material and just about any kind of plywood you can think of except for the nice veneered stuff. Their lumber yard is outside with open but covered areas. I went to them when I needed 2×12 Western Cedar that they had to order. It normally came in the next day or two days later depending on what time of day I made the order. I have ordered Rough Sawn 2×14 and other sizes. Even though I have a truck, they deliver too which was reasonable and nice with some big purchases. They also have a real hardware store that isn't big like the orange box stores or like an Ace Hardware, but if you need screws, nails, hardware type stuff they have it. They have been in the valley ever since dirt was invented. Thanks Ty.


----------



## pike0x1a4

Thanks for the update Danoaz, They have been added to the list.


----------



## SvenPHX

http://petermanlumber.com/

They're at 4110 W. Washington St. Suite 200, Phoenix, AZ 85009

They have a pretty good selection of hardwoods, slabs, plywood (although I've only bought their baltic birch) and various glues and blades and router cutters. Recently they expanded their range of melamine.

The customer service is good and some of the guys (one of them is a bit grumpy) are happy to help you choose and pick through to find boards you want, they're happy to serve smaller orders and they're prices seem good.

I usually just go to them and pick up what I want. Hours are Mon-Fri 7am to 4pm, so I can get up early and grab stuff, but I wish the opened on Saturday.

-Steve


----------



## pike0x1a4

> http://petermanlumber.com/
> 
> They re at 4110 W. Washington St. Suite 200, Phoenix, AZ 85009
> 
> - SvenPHX


Thanks for the update Steve. I'll have to check them out with my next large project.

I've updated the original post to include them and I also added the Wine Glass Bar Sawmill since they have a different type of selection of hardwoods.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Peterman Lumber is my source here in Las Vegas. Good people and fair prices for Las Vegas. You should check Saturday hours, as the Las Vegas branch is open on Saturdays from 7am til 12pm.


----------



## woodtoolguy

If you want to try something different, check out Idaho Forest Products:

http://southwestideas.com/
Idaho Forest Products
13403 W Foxfire Dr 
Surprise, AZ. 85378
Phone: (623) 842-0650 
(888) SW STYLE 
(888)797-8953

They have peeled poles, saguaro cactus skeletons, rustic hardware and carvings. I used their poles to build a lodge pole bed, nightstand, footstool & dresser.

I lived in AZ from 1998 - 2004.

woodtoolguy


















(The images are of my work, from their website. I gave them the pics at their request.)


----------



## hippyroo

I have tried Woodworkers, Petermans, Spellman (Flagstaff too), and Timber. Timber suits me best. They have a great selection of hardwoods along with softwoods, and sheetgoods. They also have small milled pieces individually priced, slabs, and much more. The prices are reasonable and usually lower than other other stores' sale prices or special deals.

The staff is knowledgeable, friendly and eager to help. Today the 4/4 hard maple bin was low and they were fine with grabbing another stack and when it wouldn't fit into the available space set it on the floor to let me go through it. That was extra work, and there was no hint that they minded a bit. Some of the other places mentioned are not as friendly or seem as eager to help.

As a bonus, after selecting my lumber, I can go to their other building to check out used and new tools and pick up woodworking supplies.

Timber is a great place; check it out.


----------



## SvenPHX

I have used Petermans for years, but, in my recent experience, the quality of lumber at Petermans has gone down.

They seem to be reducing their lumber stock in favor of more sheet goods and Melamine type products. Probably better margin and volume for them. Their lumber and baltic birch prices are still in the ballpark and they will still let customers root through their piles. I recently bought some 4/4 butternut and some cherry, the butternut had been sitting around there a long time (which isn't a bad thing) and quality of both was bad enough that I wrangled a nice discount.

I have never tried Timber (it's on the other side of town to me), but I'll roll over there and give it a looking at.

-Steve


----------



## danoaz

Hey Ty - You have Wine Glass Bar in your list twice.


----------



## hippyroo

Hope it you find it is worth your trip, Steve. All of the mentioned places are between 85 to 100 miles from my house I have to make each trip count.


----------



## pike0x1a4

Thanks for the updates! I updated this list, added a couple, moved a couple, re-arranged all of them and added better descriptions to most. If you guys have ever been to one of the suppliers without a description, let me know what they are like.

Also, there are a couple mills around town other than the Wine Glass Bar Sawmill. I'll try to get additional info so I can get them added to the list. One of them is Scott from http://www.ironwoodmills.com/ but I don't see on his site if he sells his lumber or just uses it for projects. I know of at least another two around town and will have to try to find their info.


----------



## pike0x1a4

Just added Chequest Millworks to the list and also separated out the local sawyers/saw mills from the places with commercial warehouses or store fronts. Todd sent me a good description but it was quite a bit longer than would be appropriate for the list above so here it is if anybody is interested in knowing more about the Chequest Millworks.



> Chequest Millworks is a veteran owned sawmill specializing in Mesquite and Willow Acacia live edge slabs and customer designed heirloom quality furniture.
> 
> We offer full milling services with our Timberking sawmill and can recover customer's logs from difficult/sensitive areas via our custom built log dollies. Having recently added a large flatbed truck with a knuckle boom crane, we have the capability to recover logs up to 7500lbs.
> 
> Local species regularly milled include Willow and Shoestring Acacia, multiple variants of Mesquite, Pecan, Pistachio, Silk Oak, African Sumac, Spalted Ash, Red Gum, Colibah, Ironwood, Chinese Elm, Rosewood (Sisso), Sycamore, China Berry, Japanese Privet, Juniper, Salt Cedar, Ficus, Aleppo Pine, Live Oak, Mulberry, Mediterranean Olive and Carob. We regularly have over 150 logs onsite for custom milling orders.
> 
> After serving 26 years in the Air Force, it's was finally time to bring the lifelong dreams to reality. Taking trees all the way from log recovery to delivered furniture. I can provide folks with very specific techniques and processes for every one of the desert species, as I have taken each one from beginning to end in the journey to completed pieces.
> 
> Just make sure you have time when you stop in…I tend to talk a lot…


----------



## Gpops

Just thought I would give you a update For NorthWest WoodWorks AZ. LLC
I was just out in AZ. a week ago. Went to see Michael Bergman and his wife's shop. It was as described earlier in these posts. A treasure trove of wood. Came home with a suitcase of lumber 
Northwest Woodworks AZ
5411 W. Orange Dr. Ste 17
Glendale, AZ 85301
(602) 999-9557
https://www.facebook.com Northwest Woodworks AZ
DESCRIPTION: They specialize in live edge and dimensional hardwoods from the Pacific Northwest. Maple, spalted alder, alder, chinkapin, white oak, madrone walnut , Bastone walnut, English walnut, Claro Black walnut, cherry, yew, tiger wood, canary wood, ash, sycamore, myrtle. Their inventory changes and they are looking to expand as their business grows. Also have a selection of burls, turning blocks, pen blanks, white oak beams. Lots of interesting and figured pieces.
Friendly service as they stayed open late to allow me to get there on the Friday before labor day weekend. Thank you to them both.


----------



## pike0x1a4

> Just thought I would give you a update For NorthWest WoodWorks AZ. LLC
> I was just out in AZ. a week ago. Went to see Michael Bergman and his wife s shop. It was as described earlier in these posts. A treasure trove of wood. Came home with a suitcase of lumber
> 
> - Gpops


Thanks for the update. I added your bit to the description.

I also added Porter Barn Wood when I noticed they weren't on this list.


----------



## jthacker48

Does anyone know where I could find black mdf or Phelonic ply in Phoenix? I've checked Peterman, Spellman, and a couple of others but can't find anyone stocking these products.


----------



## TylerMyles

For people near Chino California the National Wood Products is your local supplier of hardwood plywood in Los Angeles, Chino, Riverside, and all other areas of Southern California. We have both domestic and import hardwoods in a variety of species, grades, and types. They are perfect for your projects, and for special uses in building wood products. https://nwpsocal.com/


----------



## Gene01

Living in Snowflake, the closest yard to me is Spellmans in Flagstaff. They are a bit more friendly to non commercial buyers than their phoenix store. But they run about 5% higher, which is understandable. Their selection of domestics is fair. Take a trailer or a long bed because the don't cut anything.
There's a guy, John Goodwin 520-560-0763, in the Casa Grande area that salvages mesquite and pistachio from land clearing jobs. His prices are excellent for rough lumber, all live edge. He'll cut to length for you. 
I wish I had the time and $ to spend a week in Phoenix visiting all the neat places that have been mentioned. When I do make the trip, it's to Timbers, though. Easy to deal with, decent prices and selection. Plus, as mentioned, their tool store and repair shop is right next door.
Our grands live in Tucson, so we're down there a lot. One place not mentioned…or I didn't see it… is Hood Distribution, 501 S Toole Ave, Tucson, AZ 85701 . A small yard, catering to the commercial cabinet makers but they certainly don't mind selling to us hobbyist types. Worth a visit.
Thank you, Ty and, everyone else for this great thread.


----------



## Knockonit

Thanks for list, i've hit most of the listed joints, some are hit and miss on quality figured wood, its a numbers game i'm discovering, have to visit often to look thru the goods to find some good stuff, 
there is a couple joints i knew not about, but am going to visit this week.
thanks all, have a great holiday
Rj


----------



## Gene01

Mesquite, pecan, pistachio.
Deadwood Salvage.
Casa Grande
Contact John Goodwin ( 520-560-0763 ) you'll need directions. He's east of 10 in the desert.


----------



## DS

You may wish to add this to your list;

Rugby Architectural Building Products
4802 W Polk Street
Ste. 160 
Phoenix, AZ 85043

A lot of their items are stocked around the country and not in Phoenix, but they can get lots of various sheets goods, laminates and veneers used in cabinetry, etc. (Including the fancy-schmancy high-end Italiano stuff that's getting more and more popular these days)


----------



## CaptainKlutz

NEAR Phoenix? I guess so:

Ran across a small local hardwood source for those in southern most part of state down near Sierra Vista, Arizona, just south of Tucson. Have family in area, have seen his Craigslist posts for many months, and last weekend decided to sneak away and check it out.

Clyde Martin
433 S Moson Rd,
Sierra Vista, AZ 85650
[email protected]
520-895-2060

Not typical lumber supplier. It is wood workers jumbo dream shop out middle of nowhere in the desert, that offers lumber and wood working help to local wood workers. Heart of business is a custom wood working shop called: Top Tread Stairways. http://www.toptreadstairways.com/about-us/

Not trying to sell, just share: 
They prefer to build fancy custom stairways, but I saw some nice Hickory kitchen cabinets being finished while I was there. He was building a 20ft tall spiral staircase with 15ft radius slide around outside. 100% solid walnut kids slide, many hundreds of laminated layers, and almost unbelievable to think about build time. Kicking myself for not getting a picture of it. (Duh!)

The owner Clyde is really nice guy, getting paid to build stuff he likes building, and offers his excess lumber for sale to wood workers. Usually has a post on local Craigslist with prices: 
https://sierravista.craigslist.org/mad/d/hereford-hardwood-lumber-supplier-in/7160953127.html

Prices are reasonable, especially considering the next closest hardwood lumber yard is an hour away in Tucson. Offers small scraps cheap, and is willing to cut, and size lumber for projects if you don't have all the big tools in your shop. When he gets a deal from wholesaler, he passes it along.









Picked up ~40bdft of maple for $1.25 bdft, just because I can't get anything but knotty alder that cheap in Phoenix. He has massive pile of 5/4×8" x 14-16ft incense cedar that was near perfect for anyone building outdoor furniture or decking. Was willing to provide a discount from price list with decent sized purchase, but $1.49 is still whole lot cheaper than big box stores and it was straight.

Am sure the seasoned veterans on LJ with large shops that have as much lumber as Clyde in their stash. But if in area, and need milled lumber, don't be afraid of the commercial woodworking side of business. Clyde has hand painted sign near road at his shop: Hardwood lumber for sale. 
IMHO - Can't get a better invitation to visit someones shop than a sign like that!

YMMV

+1 
Hood Distribution, part of McEwen Group
501 S Toole Ave, 
Tucson, AZ 
85701
http://www.hooddistribution.com/tucson-az/

Caters to commercial cabinet/furniture shops in Tucson. Been over a decade since I visited, but were not as unfriendly to low volume as large commercial yards in Phoenix. Must the be the higher elevation and cooler temperatures in Tucson? LOL

Cheers!


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Just noticed another one missing from the 'sort of' near Phoenix list.

Sonora Woodworks
39624 Old Highway 80
Tacna, AZ 85352
513-509-6708
https://www.sonorawood.works/about
https://www.instagram.com/sonorawoodworks/

Saw mill and custom furniture operation that specializes in Arizona desert woods. 
Huge piles of large slabs. Has some limited inventory of commercial domestic lumber as well.
Best to call before making a visit as owner is a busy guy.

Owned by our own AZ Woody: https://www.lumberjocks.com/AZWoody
Hasn't been active on LJ lately, but still posts lumber on Craigslist.

Cheers!


----------

